

What Would It Take to Move Rapidly Toward Beneficial Human-Level AGI? - kapilkaisare
http://multiverseaccordingtoben.blogspot.com/2010/10/what-would-it-take-to-move-rapidly.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
AGI? Hmm, let's try Google:

    
    
        AGI - Association for Geographic Information
        AGI - Alliance Graphique Internationale
        AGI - a leading global provider of packaging and creative services.
        AGI - Aeronautical & General Instruments Limited
        AGI - Adjusted Gross Income
        AGI - Analytical Graphics, Inc.
        AGI - an established international packaging company
    

Probably none of the above.

Something General Intelligence? Would an AGI be able to work it out?

